# January Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So many goofy pics, it's hard to choose a favorite. I'm glad it's multiple choice!


----------



## Diegocaladoo (Dec 22, 2016)

Ivyacres said:


> So many goofy pics, it's hard to choose a favorite. I'm glad it's multiple choice!



I know right?? Wouldn't know which one to choose if I weren't able to pick more than one xD


----------



## Rambo's mom (Apr 30, 2016)

They all put a smile on my face! I so much wanted to enter this contest, but Rambo sees the iPhone in camera position and he becomes Mr. Serious. So, I appreciate all of these pictures! Thanks. It's going to be hard to choose.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Did you vote yet? There's still time, this poll will close on *01-30-2017* at *01:17 PM.*


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

So many cute funny faces! It was hard to decide.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

24 votes are in, what about yours?


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Love these goofy pics!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

So far 28 votes and all are great pictures. It is still anyone's chance to win, so have you voted ?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Voting*

I was only allowed to vote once? Is that correct?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> I was only allowed to vote once? Is that correct?


Karen, you can vote for more than one photo but one time only.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

31 members have voted. You have until 01-30-2017 at 01:17 PM to cast your vote!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I like all the pictures!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Well great job, we are up to* 40* votes so far, and there is still time to vote


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Cast your votes and pick your favorites by Monday 01-30-2017 at 01:17 PM!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's still time to vote before 1:17 pm today!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations to LeoTheGolden for winning this month's photo contest!


----------

